# Another "filmmusic"



## Daniel

Here is another "filmmusic style" piece. Actually i didn't write many, only 4. I wrote mostly chambermusic, concerts and orchestral stuff. 

2 of those filmmusic pieces you can find here.

Enjoy the piece and give me critical comments


----------



## baroque flute

Thanks for sharing! Your last one was much better, at least in my opinion, but this one was ok too. I like the beginning part of the piano and the beginning of the orchestra part.


----------



## Daniel

Thanks, I am new in this style and i think i am not born into it, especially i think it is difficult to make this every time special, you have the tendency to repeat yourself in this kind of pieces...unfortunetly


----------



## baroque flute

The first one you shared was absolutely awesome, though, so don't stop!!!!  Your most recent one was good but not in comparison to the first. I know how it is about tending to repeat yourself within a genre. It is a tendency common to most composers!


----------



## becky

I can't seem to listen to it


----------



## Sebas

Daniel, this is a really colourful piece. I think it's a great deal more interesting than a lot of the flimmusic around. In my opinion you could improve it by bringing more unity in it. I know filmmusic can change very rapidly when speaking of style and atmosphere, but a returning and more or less developing theme/ sound could make one structure of it. 
In other words; your 'moments' are absolutely thrilling but become more and more without meaning when the relation between them weakens.

Have you written music for woodwinds? For bassoon and piano perhaps? 
(I study bassoon.)


----------



## Daniel

Thanks for your critics, Sebas, I really really appreciate it. What you said about the development of a theme, you really got my problem in this piece. It's just a serie of "themes" combined, yeah . Well, it is just my 2 nd try in this filmmusic things, and needs really revision. If I have done it, I will post it here again. 

Bassoon and piano? Hm not yet, but what isn't, might be in future. I will post it here too of course!

And thanks again for your comment, critics are always so helpful .

- Daniel


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by Sebas_@Sep 5 2004, 07:05 PM
> *In other words; your 'moments' are absolutely thrilling but become more and more without meaning when the relation between them weakens.
> [snapback]1719[/snapback]​*


Definitely! I did like your motif a lot. I realized though that mainly what I didn't like was that the piano and the orchestra seemed to clash in some spots. That may have been a corruption though, and not how you intended it. I couldn't pin what it was when I first listened.


----------

